# PR application questions



## Sudharsan.Padmarasu (1 mo ago)

Hi all,



I moved to Germany back in May, 2016. Initially, I was having temporary residence permit for work for first 2-3 years. Then got an EU blue card for skilled work. I have stayed in Germany for more than 5 years (overall) and with blue card for more than 33 months. For PR application, I would like to cite the blue card and 33 months stay and A1 level German for PR application. Will it work? Or will the authorities require the B1 language requirement with 5 years stay. Please let me know if anyone have similar experiences.

Looking forward to your reply.

Thank you.



Regards,

Sudharsan


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Sudharsan.Padmarasu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: Sorry, yes, after 33 months under BlueCard, A1 appears to be sufficient.

Personally, I´d suggest to keep studying German to reach a higher level than that. Will you be able to pass teh test "Leben in Deutschland" at A1 level?


----------

